# Interested in getting filmed for free while hunting or fishing



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hello all I am a sponsor on the site and my business is filming peoples hunts, fishing trips and product commercials. I would like to film ladies in the outdoors fishing or hunting and use the footage for a demo piece on my website. Unfortunately when I film a clients trip they don't really want to be posted up on the internet and by their rights don't have to. So like to get some footage for my site and film a memorable trip. Like to have someone or people that have some knowledge and is not afraid to talk in to the camera. Like to also film a person speaking about what to look for and what to use which ever I film hunting or fishing. Your spot is your spot that were it will stay for you to fish. Maybe I should get 1wildchild (Barb) out with some of her friends from the site. Have taken her out few times perch fishing. 

Also will give the person a edited down DVD of the trip. If you are interested contact me through a reply, PM or contact me through my site http://www.tjsoutdoorsfilming.com There is no charge.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

If you ahve every thought about having a hunt or fishing trip filmed, this is a great oportunity! I must confess, I am a little camera shy!


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey if you need someone to partner up with to build up some video to show let me know. I can work with you on a few things. Shot me a PM and we can chat some more on this.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Sounds neat, problem is that I'm a bit camera shy too.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm good on on film like to get a few more of specific videos for the site since clients will not allow me to use their footage as they have the right.. I have a ton of footage but My buddies daughter asked if there were any women that fished or hunted and thought it would be a great idea for a just women fishing or hunting trip video. If this needs to be setup through me because of no boat we are welcome to take mine out Ranger Reata 1850 only if my 5 year old daughter can join she loves fishing. we can fish for walleye or bass 


raisinrat said:


> Hey if you need someone to partner up with to build up some video to show let me know. I can work with you on a few things. Shot me a PM and we can chat some more on this.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

That would be cool. Can't say that I'm very shy though, no one would be believe me anyway.:lol:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

RIVER LADY said:


> That would be cool. Can't say that I'm very shy though, no one would be believe me anyway.:lol:


Funny, you were one of the first ones I thought of! 

However, if the video includes audio there'd be a lot of "bleeping" going on! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

I'll be taking a few gals turkey hunting this spring if that's what you're interested in.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

I'd be willing to participate, but we better find ourselves a very realistic looking turkey decoy for me to shoot so I don't look like a total failure this season.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

That would work out if it is not to far from me I live on the east side. pm me a # or contact me on my website


jackbob42 said:


> I'll be taking a few gals turkey hunting this spring if that's what you're interested in.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Looks to be about 150 miles. That's quite a drive , but it's up to you.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Unfortunately that is a long drive and would love to come out and film but with gas prices it would cost me a lot.


jackbob42 said:


> Looks to be about 150 miles. That's quite a drive , but it's up to you.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Another site member, Charley, met a young man with Cerebral Palsy who had just finished a deer hunt. Charley was so impressed by him that he has put together a turkey hunt here in the Watervliet area for the end of April.

Local hotel and restaurant are putting them up for the weekend and feeding them. We have blinds, decoys, hunters to help and access to almost a thousand acres of land. I will be taking pictures and filming what I can, but if somebody that actually has equipment to detail the hunt wanted to contribute their time to document the hunt, I would imagine we could work something out to help with gas and lodging.

Drop a PM if you're interested.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

I would but not going to be turkey hunting this spring, putting up a barn this spring but salmon fishing is coming and of course the fall hunting season will find me in the woods most days


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

ER this could work sent you a PM


ERnurse said:


> I would but not going to be turkey hunting this spring, putting up a barn this spring but salmon fishing is coming and of course the fall hunting season will find me in the woods most days


----------

